# E-3 Elk veterans



## Troller1 (Oct 15, 2004)

I drew an "any elk" tag for E-3 for the second season in the last lottery. I'm just curious, should a guy dedicate more time for our first month (Aug 31-Sept 30) or concentrate on the late period (2 Nov-30 Dec)? The early successful applicants get to hunt from Aug 10-26 and I was curious if you guys or gals think most of the elk will be back in the park after two weeks of being shot at. I understand the need to get out and talk to ranchers and scout but am just trying to narrow down a time frame from some hunters that have hunted there in the past. I'm kinda leaning toward the later season in hopes of snow pushing some elk out of the park and maybe some of the ranchers would already have their elk, thus allowing more hunters. I should be able to make 3 trips of about 4 hunting days each and a couple shorter trips to scout. Any advice from E-3 veterans or locals would be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks
Brian


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

The guy that too the 400 class bull there said he'd seen hundreds of elk over the summer in that unit, just get off the roads I guess.


----------

